# Rapido caravan



## Taffyoldgit (Jul 23, 2010)

:?: Hi I would love some advice i just bought a Rapido caravan 1998 pop top roof, I need to know how to attach a sun canopy to the lip on the roof also i had a problem with the tap on renewing it i find its not deep enough and keeps coming loose any ideas


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Are you sure you are on the right forum ?

We have 4 wheels and an engine in our caravans.

You could try www.caravanfacts.com

Derek


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

I suggest you contact Wokingham Motorhomes on 0118 979 1023. Martin Prior has been with Rapido for many years and until recently was their only agent in the UK. He and his team are very helpful.

Colin


----------

